# [OT] Jak zostać Hakerem

## Strus

Taki mały OT, ale tekst jest niezły, ktoś miał jazde jak to pisał http://www.republika.pl/madamc/haker.txt

----------

## Poe

hłehłehłe. czytalem to juz wiele razy wczesniej, ale bawi nadal... Mjut.. :]

----------

## Dawid159

Stare ale dobre  :Smile:  Nie wiem, który raz to czytałem ale zawsze śmieszy  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

To jest pewien log z irssi który kiedyś wylądował u nas na kanale opwiada o takiej złej istocie co się zwie h4k13r (przyp. tłum. hakier)  :Twisted Evil: 

                                      Dlaczego Hacking jest zly  :Exclamation: 

```

   15:00:30       zl0dziej | zhakuj mi ten host peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl

   15:00:30       zl0dziej | zriob mu formata

   15:00:51        Daymond | a dlaczego ja?

   15:01:04       zl0dziej | bo Ja nieumiem jeszcze :/

   15:01:08       zl0dziej | a Ty sie znasz na Linuxw

   15:01:12       zl0dziej | Linuxe

   15:01:12       zl0dziej | plz

   15:01:15        Daymond | jak sie nauczysz to sam sformatujesz

   15:01:27       zl0dziej | To powiedz jak sie wlamac do niego

   15:01:27       zl0dziej | chociaz

   15:01:40       zl0dziej | w linuxwe na konsoli

   15:02:28        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:03:00       zl0dziej | e??

   15:03:01       zl0dziej | tylko ?

   15:03:48        Daymond | tak.

   15:03:53        Daymond | pozniej cos innego

   15:03:57        Daymond | to jest pierwszy krok

   15:04:00        Daymond | ale musisz miec roota

   15:04:00       zl0dziej | Daymond: ale ja serio mowie koles mnie wkurza pomuz mi plz

   15:04:08       zl0dziej | mma roota

   15:04:15        Daymond | jak masz roota

   15:04:17        Daymond | to wpisz tak

   15:04:18        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:04:39        Daymond | pozniej ping -f dns.tpsa.pl

   15:04:46        Daymond | przerwij tak po 10 minutach

   15:04:50        Daymond | pozniej

   15:05:21        Daymond | echo jego_IP > /dev/hda

   15:05:28        Daymond | echo twoje_IP > /dev/hda1

   15:05:37        Daymond | echo 194.204.159.1 > /dev/hda2

   15:05:38        Daymond | proste?

   15:05:46       zl0dziej | nom

   15:05:53        Daymond | ale wszystko z roota

   15:06:16        Daymond | a na koncu daj reboot zeby sie interfejs przeladowal i zeby nie wykryli

   15:06:29        Daymond | i pozniej telnet jegoIP 88

   15:06:37        Daymond | i mozesz wydawac komendy takie jak format c:

   15:06:47       zl0dziej | ok

   15:06:53       zl0dziej | jupi :)

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | ok

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | czeakj

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | ide na Linuxa

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | brb

   15:07:26        Daymond | oko

   15:07:32             ---| <

   15:11:17       zl0dziej | Ok jestem

   15:11:23        Daymond | no i ?

   15:11:25        Daymond | tak jak mowie

   15:11:29        Daymond | z roota

   15:11:32        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:11:32       zl0dziej | narazie ping leci

   15:12:32       zl0dziej | a moga mnie namierzyc?

   15:12:34       zl0dziej | :)

   15:12:53        Daymond | nie

   15:13:00        Daymond | jesli zrobisz po tym wszystkim reboot

   15:13:08       zl0dziej | rm: nie mozna usunac katalogu `//mnt/win_c': Device or resource busy rm: nie mozna usunac

   katalogu `//mnt/win_d':

                             Device or resource busy rm: nie mozna usunac katalogu `//mnt/win_e': Device or resource busy

   15:13:48        Daymond | zle kurwa

   15:14:07        Daymond | teraz od nowa musisz

   15:14:16        Daymond | teraz daj

   15:14:20        Daymond | echo jego_IP > /dev/hda

   15:14:32        Daymond | echo peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl

   15:14:36        Daymond | echo peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl > /dev/hda

   15:14:47        Daymond | i reboot

   15:14:57        Daymond | i mozesz jeszcze

   15:15:01        Daymond | podniesc caly /etc/

   15:15:05        Daymond | rm -fr /etc/

   15:16:51       zl0dziej | ok

   15:16:56       zl0dziej | ide reboot

   15:17:01       zl0dziej | brb

   15:18:09        Daymond | brb

   15:18:11             ---| Error: zl0dziej: No such nick/channel
```

----------

## Poe

LoL... slyszalem o tym, albo bardzo podobnym przypadku.. siedzialem na irc'u kiedys i ktos wspominal, jak namowil kogos do wykonania rm -fr / :]

----------

## n3wbi3

No to jest naprawdę dobre. Hehe, zl0dziej super h4k13r. Najlepsze jest to 

 *Quote:*   

> 15:15:01        Daymond | podniesc caly /etc/
> 
>    15:15:05        Daymond | rm -fr /etc/
> 
>    15:16:51       zl0dziej | ok
> ...

 

Hehe mistrzostwo świata  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> LoL... slyszalem o tym, albo bardzo podobnym przypadku.. siedzialem na irc'u kiedys i ktos wspominal, jak namowil kogos do wykonania rm -fr / :]

 

Poniweaz ta sprawa była głośna i odbyła się na oficjalnym kanale blug ale to stare dzieje i już takich ludzi dawno nie spotkałem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

hmmm.... :Smile: 

 :Laughing: 

 :Smile: 

musze sie naumiec byc hakiersem  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

żarty żartami,ale wyjaśnijcie mi jedną rzecz: 

```

echo jego_IP > /dev/hda 

echo twoje_IP > /dev/hda1 

echo 194.204.159.1 > /dev/hda2 

```

bo bluze mam do kolan, łańcuch też krowi wisi, ale dalej tego nie kumam

----------

## Strus

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> żarty żartami,ale wyjaśnijcie mi jedną rzecz: 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo jego_IP > /dev/hda 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

No jak to? nie wiesz takich rzeczy? Przecież to podstawy hackerki !Wpisujesz do na przykład do hda1 adres IP ofiary i już pracujesz na jej dysku twardym, przez sieć internet!

----------

## Woocash

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No jak to? nie wiesz takich rzeczy? Przecież to podstawy hackerki !Wpisujesz do na przykład do hda1 adres IP ofiary i już pracujesz na jej dysku twardym, przez sieć internet!

 

A łyżka na to niemożliwe  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ai

rotfl  :Razz: 

no spoko ;] 

btw. misterLu nie probuj tego przypadkowo robic .... ;]

----------

## misterLu

 *ai wrote:*   

> btw. misterLu nie probuj tego przypadkowo robic .... ;]

 

teraz mi mówicie? wlasnie skonczyłem floodować tpsa, a teraz leci rm -fr i dorzuciłem opcje -v, żebym widział, co sie dzieje. jak tylko sie skonczy (a potrwa, bo to dane z archiwum  firmy) to wpisze echo "wasze_ip" > /dev/hda1 i was pokolei shakuje. drżyjcie  :Wink: 

----------

## Dawid159

A ja sie nie boje bo nie mam publicznego IP <rotfl>  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Strus

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> A ja sie nie boje bo nie mam publicznego IP <rotfl> 

 

A jakie to ma znaczenie? <rotfl2>

----------

## HezniK

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> żarty żartami,ale wyjaśnijcie mi jedną rzecz: 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo jego_IP > /dev/hda 
> ...

 

heh....pamietam jak kiedys na Slacku jeszcze jak bylem żółtodziobem to probowalem tak skopiowac na dysk hda1 jakies dane (przez przekierowanie)  :Very Happy: 

system z lekka sie zadlawnal ale jeszcze dzialal oczywiscie mimo ze dysku jakos nie mogl juz podmontowac.

po reboocie niestety dysku juz nie bylo  :Sad: 

na szczescie to byla mala windowsowa partycja

pozdrawiam, i _nie_ polecam  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

hm , ja mam wszyskkie wasze ip z ktorych pisaliscie posty  :Razz:   :Smile: 

zaraz wywale je sobie na hda1  :Very Happy: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

 *fallow wrote:*   

> hm , ja mam wszyskkie wasze ip z ktorych pisaliscie posty  
> 
> zaraz wywale je sobie na hda1 
> 
> 

 

no to bedzie problem bo pisze z kilku IP wiec wystapi bit bucket overflow  :Razz: 

Pozdr. R.

----------

## Strus

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   hm , ja mam wszyskkie wasze ip z ktorych pisaliscie posty  
> 
> zaraz wywale je sobie na hda1 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nie doceniasz możliwości naszego moda   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie doceniasz możliwości naszego moda  

 

No skoro tak piszesz to juz emerguje emacsa zeby go w obronie wlasnej przez sendmail schakierzyc  :Cool: 

Pozdr. R. aka 1337 |-|4><0|2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Strus

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*   
> 
> Nie doceniasz możliwości naszego moda   
> 
> No skoro tak piszesz to juz emerguje emacsa zeby go w obronie wlasnej przez sendmail schakierzyc 
> ...

 

No nie wiem, bo w tym filmie było, że emacsem przez sendmail się nie da bo tam jest potrójna ściana ognia, klasyka nie do zdobycia   :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

I nawet expoity nie pomagają  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No nie wiem, bo w tym filmie było, że emacsem przez sendmail się nie da bo tam jest potrójna ściana ognia, klasyka nie do zdobycia  

 

ee tam, nie doceniasz naszego sejmu, tam tak wode leja ze starczy

```

lynx -dump www.sejm.gov.pl > /proc/net

```

i po firewallu  :Razz:  a potem juz Escape-Meta-Alt-Control-Shift czeka  :Very Happy: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

